# Never Plan A Picnic



## Meanderer (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Lara (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Lara (May 6, 2018)

...well, it was NO PICNIC IN THE PARK!


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 6, 2018)

Don't forget McDonald's!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Okay, now I want a picnic of KFC, 

potato salad with red onion, celery, Hellman's and India relish, 

salad with lettuce, tomatoes, arugula, chilled green peas, beets, sliced radishes, red onion and red pepper in a garlic-bleu cheese dressing.

 a half ear of corn

a brownie

water and dry white wine.

I can almost taste it all.


----------



## wvnewbie (May 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Okay, now I want a picnic of KFC,
> 
> potato salad with red onion, celery, Hellman's and India relish,
> 
> ...



You forgot:  BEER!


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Oh yeah, Beer. I wanted white wine, so I forgot the beer, Bring it on!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 6, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Oh yeah, Beer. I wanted white wine, so I forgot the beer, Bring it on!!



Rose, you are reminding me of your delightful "Let's Go On A Picnic"thread in the Games section! layful:nthego:


----------



## RadishRose (May 6, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Rose, you are reminding me of your delightful "Let's Go On A Picnic"thread in the Games section! layful:nthego:



Oh my goodness, remember that? After awhile everything had to be about Zebras, lol too funny. Had fun with that thread


----------



## Pappy (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 7, 2018)

*TODAY'S THE DAY!
*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Lara (May 7, 2018)

*P*erfect places for a picnic if you're a *B**l*ackbird...


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (May 8, 2018)

I'm actually planning a picnic for Sunday at the zoo!
Trying to decide between cold oven fried chicken or Sandwiches. Any thoughts?


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 8, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I'm actually planning a picnic for Sunday at the zoo!
> Trying to decide between cold oven fried chicken or Sandwiches. Any thoughts?



Nothing wrong with both!!!

A mason jar of potato salad and a few brownies studded with walnuts wouldn't hurt.  

Don't forget the wet washcloth in a plastic bag to wipe fingers and faces!!!


----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)

hearlady said:


> I'm actually planning a picnic for Sunday at the zoo!
> Trying to decide between cold oven fried chicken or Sandwiches. Any thoughts?



Animal crackers?


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)

Potato salad for sure! Anything else is fine!


----------



## hearlady (May 8, 2018)

Good ideas! I've GOT to find the zoo crackers!


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2018)




----------



## connect1 (May 9, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 51849



LOL 
They weren't about to let rain end their party.


----------



## Meanderer (May 9, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Potato salad for sure! Anything else is fine!



I will drop off the potato salad!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2018)

A Mother's Day Picnic!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2018)

*Robot Picnic
*


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2018)

Good one,  Aunt Bea


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Good one,  Aunt Bea



Thanks!

The artist Steven Dohanos was sort of like Norman Rockwell.

Take a look! 

https://americangallery.wordpress.com/category/dohanos-stevan/


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2018)

....both picnics seem unplanned.   In....different times.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2018)

*Wendell Gladstone, foreground, and his  family enjoy lunch in upstate New York in 1936. Among those with him is his wife, Ruth, holding  baby Shirley on her lap. Shirley’s daughter, Wendy Eaton of Seattle, WA, sent in the picture.*


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2018)

With no AC at home, Jack Gross, second from left, took guests Grant, Neita and Derril Gwinner on a picnic in Columbus, NE, in 1958. Wife Hilvie snapped the shot, sent by daughter Dulcie Shoener of Whitefish Bay, WI,  who was pushing sister Melanie’s buggy.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2018)

Sister Debbie balances on Dad’s arm at a gathering in northeastern  Ohio in about 1952. Tom is the 2-year-old on the blanket with  parents, Kenneth and Magdalen Freeman.—Thomas Freeman (Outside or inside, eating together is one of the important habits all happy families have.)





*NOT ME IN PHOTO*


----------



## NancyNGA (May 15, 2018)

Was the First Battle of Bull Run Really ‘The Picnic Battle’?

Picnicking at the First Battle of Bull Run, July, 1861






_"When the Civil War first broke out, it was incomprehensible that the conflict would last longer than 90 days. The few people who had higher estimates (both about the time it would take and the civilian death toll) were written off as absurd and untrustworthy prophets. But years later the highest estimates would seem tiny.

The First Battle of Bull Run (or, First Battle of Manassas) was in Prince William County, VA, about 25 miles WSW of Washington, D.C.  It was the first major land battle of the Civil War. The day had a certain excitement – similar, I can only imagine, to the first modern Olympics. It can’t be compared to D-Day or any other major US military action, because back then we were more naive.

Women and men alike – even Congressmen – brought breads and champagne and dressed up for the event, all eager to see the brilliant battle. The soldiers sang little ditties and everyone was excited to attend their first real war.

It didn’t turn out to be quite what they’d expected."

_https://themarginalized.com/2011/04/12/taking-champagne-to-the-battle/


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

Picnic On The Rock 1905


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)

Aunts at the picnic? 1900


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 20, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 23, 2018)

Officers and guests lunch near Fort Thomas, Arizona, February 18, 1886.


----------



## Meanderer (May 26, 2018)

Victorian Picnic, circa 1900






The man is probably driving the wagon!


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (May 29, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 29, 2018)

Sunday School Picnic 
Brought into abandoned mining town of Jere, West Virginia, by neighboring parishoners, 1938


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2018)

HUH?   Uninvited  guests !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## hearlady (Jun 2, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>


They must have been very hard up for a modeling gig. I see some frightened faces.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2018)

One side of our family always had a reunion and picnic out in the country somewhere.  (not my photo)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2018)

_"__When I got to the garden party, they all knew my name _
_No one recognized me, I didn't look the same…"

_





​
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,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 itXD HU6DcrB8d1L3q4fVW7AndRygcuS9bCDkYSCMhcvFlJC5eLIAYV4tIcWn MCQ4wLDNxIaSMZUCVVKkIarxMN1KJjZjIrLTh8QEX9oCojOPCdUww3GAd0zYvRas0rjueQHuhsHiQUcHhaKJ8OwFsaH5pVXxjqTstTxNmzouJ/spnVqQMw1Gn6FI OVA8jk5vzm3zQpBIsixOI8fQ6HmtykVDEksgzLYIB16Jvg62djXcwlZxoahK0ThaW1ixRqzS0QtlYoQjcFwVI4LghWUcFcgLsrhQthVGgET9lCHw9RGd4mo9Cs zy2pSkleldgsOG0SQNSvPm0HSAV632WwWXDs63UXYxmpQDpK4Mpi3DrHUEX0JVsXsCIaFIaK1CBINE1C5eLLtcVFg0LMYq/jE/xqQYxYYRC3E6JXS4e6vVbSbYu1J0aBq4pnidFL2bfke6pGYxl9AYP5I/Gx c1EDyJuONuPZ1iP2b1WjNRrMrEXLC3u3f5ZJB JCVUcE5ji17S1wMFpEEHqF6Vw3i9N0AnI7k78ijOK8ObWE WoB4XjX0dzC6UuOk66OLDmzi6yopODBAuCixjmjV0fFQ4ui9hLHgg/XqDuEtxFL4ov8ATjXY0s99DSpxamPxjrY3/qk2MxbSQA4GC6PSx/7krxrSgmYiRB1EweaTz4lF0hiM3Q1xBEE6WP1sUdwCpNEdCR85/NVHDMc0l0nkROqsvZIzTeOTvqErnxuC2MYZ3JjtbW8izKlBk0Vpd5VotULOCuSFIWrktUIQkLgqZzVEVaKZJSU11FSCnhNQ6FZ9lUwNHNUHqF61gaga1o5ALzTgFKXg7C6tox0LUF7NZpW6LWK4UVTEhV5uLJUge4oguNX4oKJ2KCXOlRPlClELFjT7UuKmJsk5qlbNVD8Wb8iTF4hJMU9NRhKj/K0nroPc2UjezlR2rmN JJ QhaWGT6QOfJxw 5oq ITPg2Ey05OrjPw0H6/FO29kgdavsz9SpMP2PyuJGJqmTMFrS0DkAneJi OflIS5HNxyjSYoq0wVLg L1aNpzs5Hb0OysH 7bf8AmO/0j9VBU7LTpV92/wBV1HlxtUxF5cclTN08dQxTcpjN 6bPHVp3SLi/CX09PEznFx6j80wd2RcDIewnaQQR6G8I6nRxLbPDajeYcM3ziUO0vtevwB8vjdwdr8M82x2FOoSLEgtMxB5L1Li3Bg4EhkHoLH1A09QqHxfDZZEXGrT5moOTHGa0P8fkrIJm1pBvEXI/vVWHsRUkVv5m/Qqq1W5Z9P7BVp7EUz3VQ83/APSFzMqbVM6WKouy05lmZQrh9SEt8Yx8gTnCzMEI18qQKfGT5CUlckrlZCnxk Q4cVE4qUhRPYp8ZPkO6b1N3gQbWldI8VSAyew/hPDO7piRc6phQwgJ0RvdyiMKyFoy0bw/DxyRzOHjkpKVQI6i VZkXOwA5ISvgRyVkNNB4pgAVERVq2FAWUqbG J0ep0Hus4zjW02ue7RoLj6ASvLOJ8Yq4g/eOhp0YD4R p6lFwpdsW5PnL6Yul7Z6Niu2OGpmMxef4b/M2Syr 0Jv8Ah0f9To gKoHdGfosqUymbYpHi413sub/ANoWI0FOkP8AUfzChd 0DF7d3/oP6qnS7r7LhveOMNBM/AKnOuw0eLB9IuR/aHjNu7n RTUv2iYy0tpH1afycqqzhNUjzD2K2eF1Nj8lj54hf6S/BdWftGrDz0KZHNrnD8iiqP7R6R/9ShUb1aWuHzhedu4fV6fNR1cLVGon4qfPEHL Pj D1ih2zwb/APFyHk9rm/MiEa51CuNadUH V68TFQjVsfBTMrtBlstPPQj2RI5Exaf8el9raPSeIdj8JUMhrqZ/gdb/AEuke0LnhfZ3uGva14eC4uFspAOx2KpmD7R4mnZtVzhyf4h/9r/NP8B2zmBVZ6uZ/wBp/VVKMZdlL 1i6fkhz9ngwQR6oXE0gmuC4nTqjwODv4d/Y3CythWu0seR0 BS88DW1scwc6E345Ppf ihmHRFDDyiX4aF3QcAhJWPtUQvwy23C2RgIJTPD4VpCqiqK83CXWq EVtp4EIfF4QKUUVduEsuPsid1KMaKDIoWotmsPiZFjMot2JgLzPgmNrtuwFzRryV14RU78WN9wt LRTkvQ1bxK6e8NxMqp4rh72m4TrhlTK0StIyyyurWSTiePAlbxHELKoY/EvfUgaLLaLjFsh48w1ab2g ZpA9dl59SnSIOhnWRqCvTaGHmyU9o yveTVo2qfiboH/AKH6rWPIoumVkxNq0VANbYG3UxH1RODwGcwMxH1Qj8zTkeC0t1BEH qs3ZOhLnPaRIiRe4OsnmmW9WKLujmnwem0SWy7mZKLw/DJdpsjsfiadJhc8xzmI CW4btTRbeHxzAAn3KTyzbHsOPY6ocMEaKR3DByUHDO1VGqcgMO5EEH vwTgYtsTaAY QSzY6kmK3cMHJB4jhQOyc1eNUBYuE oC4djWGSC0jm0yoU0ilYzhIBiFA/gzTaL6f2VasRTDjIuo6lAgtcBN9ETHIBlh7KnieBBpi463QbuEviWw4esK 43DBwl0gRsEt zgDSBsmozYnKJTqdZzDYlrhvJBCs3Bu1ZszEX5PAv/mG/qk/F6DS 0zuEvNMjqPRHV9oWyY4TVSPVWVQ9oggg Vwv6fBKsTWLSQbEKqdnuNGg8NefunGCP3f4gPqrnxfDSQ4btH5/lCHlqvI3wvOM/hltVaBsNxG8Eqw4HiA5qk4vCkXXOFxdQWlKuaZ05QZ6hSxgjVD4nGN5qnYTEVDuiSXFbUWwNUxvUribLnMgaII1RPeIUtM6eLDcTzns12jOHOUtDmHWdVvH9oT33eYeaY vwVdC5dUTPkzkeKLxwnt3WaSK0PafgQrjwzibKjbELxTOnHZ/ibqdRomxKxLZuCV0z1rE1ABZLqTJMomjRJC2MOQULY1GKCcKwLrEOXLRChxMjVZZtUgTimBo125ajQY0cLOHo4JDhuDVMNUz0Hh7dHMdAcR0On0TDEYkgo/CtlslEi5LoHkhjl2VvthSNSmHNadpF7czCpmKpDTlovWKWEDnAEC5UXGP2d0ajs1OoaXTVvsdFienZMSVNHkLGOBBaSHA2g3naF6lxluJo8PzGA4jYCRMwYj0RXZvsPhqVcZn989ozaeFsbkfqrRx6m1zYcJBtpOqHKQRRo fX1nm a/M6n4qfB4qo0ghx FirhxfsNVcS/DQ9s SYc3pBS2j2KxhN6Jb1cR SvyTJ4f6O B8VzUzmaXOBjwgXtveyLqV6jokBgkQ3VxG9/0U/DOB/Z6eXUm5PVR8TYYBGxWE9lzjoa0qBjwi06E7JdjmtFQ38OwBXNLipjLJ6i/6R81BUHiO4/NNJnPnGuxHx2M4AF4v SAqUzluR7jT4plxHDVX1T3bH8psAY6lTYLshXqXe9lMHXV7vYQPmm4zil2KvFkb 0rVZkgADMSYEC5PIDcr1Xh Bc3D0m1PO1jQ71A0UvZ/s1h8N4mgvqf8x9yP5Ro34JlWuUvmmmh7jY/B2 yu4zBTsgGcPvorW/Dyo/ssJRPY65Ji3CYaNkWcMFIbIerXTuOaoVcG5HNUQoMyypUUGZL5Hs7nHxfQeRucuQFhXQRjzhohd0XQR6rlbaoQ927PMz0Kbju0fRMThpKB7KPjDU5/dH0TzBkEocuw8erIm4GyT8ZwsAwrY4Kv8frANK1RjyZSQy8nmnGGMhIKuLCJwmNjdGjVGG3Y8pVYe0dQg O8VqeVtuvqldfHkVA6dCD7GVY8XhmVW5uYkHobpfkqqYxx5XaB AYd9Njnh5LnjxTeYmPaT7qGpj8TUdlbDAPxQHewQ2A4fWptzd88U3NsMocGmbfAhTzXj/3FEx/8Zn4w5AaGFB9/9J306rPvWvl5iQbB0bRseqNwnHxUEGxGoOoKr2Or4gghlVjnSQB3ZHxN9Fxw7hVQOL6tTMYFmiB81lrRe0WKvWDkE iHEDmt6KFtXM9vmy5hmyxMbxKzHZmTpGuJYUNDQ2OgGwXOHp7kfJF4jE0s5M22zCCB1AslvEuLMFm/JFeSMVVhOLw8mXKpNaOaj4cm/DnkhIKD81084cVnHIa5uOhzTedFKGKHDotyqcmzmNGmMUVVSZ0HiKl1I7LiiOuwIOphydEbSZnKYNwlk9jx6AyyUyvnCKP7Kn1SgoO7VTxKx3FzmlR8/gLsLS2ocwxdUBLgOZH1XCI4e2ajfVQh7DwfFxSaOke1lYOG1TqqX2eJflHJXrB0LIVbsYTSVBdbE2VO7V4 GGFZscwgLzvtXUMFFQJlZp4uSmFGsknD HV67vuabnXu7Rg9Xmw91duEdmGNGbFVdBOSmHX6Z49dB8VtY5vpAZZoQ 5iN9SSrPwipUFGHtIA8pNpB2ANzCZ1KlGgP HpgS3YBxBnRxuTA681pzDiabnM0aTDnW0YPLvqSiy49xqQsue4yUktDfAtz0mlnL2hBVuGPmS2m4 jf0Q2FFahQFRgLmOaHOaASWSNerT8kB/vSOa5jTR24ZEvdDMYdw1aG gAS6ticriJudkLiu0 azf6fFL6RLnz7lZ8X7I5oZ1Kxd6JnwimA5vWfYA6/wBUuo0wbbpxwtpzEn8I I1dNiHDy6jmtLQOW1snxXD2OJDmBw1BiHCb6iCkfEeBU2eMAlv4gSZAO7SI05FWg6/pH5ALuphQ9hadxHuifT7RayZYxqMmv02VGjgqUeF5GupaRYwbtU1Kg8O8JDgOsfVAd1pInLEaARoZ/vZFUq5M5BYXzHLfoOXqV0P6mJrSo5L/AJLk3U5X x3h6hFnAg9RCNFRI6eMfzGoBbBtvE/mjqeKaZDiGxvMA gOqVy8Ga3HYbH/ACEHqegt1VQPbKhIIN/cXHui6QQsWNp7HJZU1cQvA0YTHJZDYYhT1awAXQWkKvbF NflQPflZxCul32lLTyUxiGO0eKELJXTguSqAmQjOFN8foChAmHBWS8/ylRlnqvYfCSwE7q/4egq32UohtNo6BWymVbRSkLOI0ptMdTsq8eB0HOLqw7wNGYUxYOgiSRuBOic4zE5iTFhPsN0h4tjC0NOY gytDGOGUy7qdugTeLCqtnOz8mTlUXoM4pxmk0BjWkNDsrWthrQRpI2GWTEKqjiBOXx5STABubagkG41v1RVetBdmLG6EkiYcRaWk GAPmg34RhGYNbbRzTteSRoBc2TLSjoXpeyZpIJJIM2kwALyTITbAFzI8TgHizvEQCQIcGjU u5S3A0XPdAsGi7yAI0uBzVjeA1ss62H/6WfRiTSJ CVvuWblv3e0 B2XQkGSIMA7qldqeCND3PYIkyWwRrcEA3i6f9nn5XOaXS15M3YCDZo1EAG1 i74vhbBwGh2axjSCYIbBl8PzCdIIXIzx8ZNHoONkWSKZ5p3JB0Tzs7ihmLHakWlM38LBJ9VBV4IWkOGoQbGvDYbToEOsnWCs0EkXM3cInW9szDlaYI5hDYRmYDa1yQYA3Ji8Jm0EAm4tFnsMZohoN3OblA9JVdlS/B3SqSZP1k 6nr1wxjncmk wUOGpIPtPigymGZspcQJGwF/nEI2OHlJIHkmoQbKrWoHMHHLns6APwk8zGt/ZSU35Q4ySNZFrk2EALtlNzwG0W3c5rbki5AF d StvAeFNcS2mO b/ivilFN4DgWNLwS T0gC4XVnkUFs4MISyMrGFaHum5tYaXGgvvrqmVKn3bS46uHhI19tJvr1TLiOBMumm5lceIua7PRMM8DXOgZCcrgJBgjrKrmO4gH0pcMobEmxdcZpHLVSM/LoDmxSi6fQ64djyXQ/QNEyLS7ckaGIseeqMqAB1tOXJI G GgHtILiDoNNgIN4EDdOsIwuaCddwNAVjJFBOHNrI16O3VYQeJxxTV2EkJLxLCkShUdRMW4rGShO/C4dRMla zlK5I7Gsc9bPLmlYQuWrZK0AOYTvs0yXO9APdJZTzswYzHqFCHs3AKnhCsL6sMJ6FVHs7UloVmr2pEnS31CIlbQGcqi2IqldpGuewBM6ZT5Rt/RK Ij7t4L9Ic2BAtoJOsRYfqpHAOBOjMxkuJMQZiPhvzS/HuF2QS2DEW8QgjLpM5gV0X0cfbQwrYBkNcCSXEOFwJjmYk8vUpc7hwiAXyZcGmDHisJEwL3hEcOq5qFKC7MAQQAYJa Jnbf1lEUqfi/iAvG4N7AXjw/JYbZhykvZLgGgCAyBDS8n8JvHrJA9lLiqjQBAgEkQ0TmnWCLnmhe9ImMxDHteRrkgmNDfMSBl6rsYmwNjd0vIgNzXadI6SN1povZIWtzOIgfhJtlJgyIiTBi07pjgKoeIMGpEODQ1gdaCwG2VpDQdNUiLhlc6BaMrzAuLAPkg a31XDS4HNnl4JzHLHiJDYbIgwB80DLgWRDXGzSwu/Q6r4KPELtOjgDBjWJ9ljachRYTizph0ZnamBDzItk29QmdPiDCJFSkINxTBLyDq0Bw268lzcmCcO0d7Fysc1pg9HA5JkGRrDZLZIytiYcHbrvudiIMkuHdtaQ43ItqNFLVLWxIbYfdtc0XaY8b3NOo2lQV8UGCG3MxfQEib81mGOUnpEycjHj3OSJa9dtNsnXYc4VZxzXVHOe70HIadD79V1UcXkGrmcSDJbenodINv8Aygxnd4S4H8J639NZj0XTwYVjV zi8rkvM9aRAQ5pBaS1/mHqI09Oo5qz9neLVS9po1RUqNApOo1MwBZPhqU YbMRfkk IwpbEBxJgdDzHMXgSieG4Ngbme0F3iAmQGRo0bzO3qt5IKaAY T4bCe1VVwc/vs7a1U3bSLgynSbInPIkkl0677QkfHsAwMohog1HCSN7/1KOxdFtSmTlDhIcQLyT ISb33JQ/Fs5bQluUtqAi8iDmAMC 2iqMPFUDy5nkmmtBdV5kgaNtbf4fAymfZ7Fy/I606cif1/UJY6oD5xeR0JF7x1MKPBtY1wyuJdeZ5g2F9LFaa0VjuD8kejtw9kp4nhAU34Rie8otcddD6jdC8SOqCdiLtJop JwgBQ3cBG4ytdC5wlZvYxFHiMLRXdRcKGTUp5wGzXHqkZT7hQilPMqmWj1bsuZa1WjipAoEc4 oJVJ7G4mWtCtHFauZvm0gEet/hYI JXIT5E/GP7EIYWOnK0giC2/oSTBtBmFFi6ZzeCIJJcXaguAIDTMi1/SFBjKwvmjLboDcxf4BB4KoapyySYc62oEjL4hz ieo5Pi wzglFzaFRsukVXjM2LzBhs85AnYSmlLDyMrukuOpjTTVKqZAphxPlfUMguJkkAzl2hrh6p5TIiCCRAdb5DrN1hmZ mc1aYaHZcuYFrg1wGVxcQ0Fw9Tr1QHFarnDuw4uAIb4REu2N9ADPtKOdRZUF5kFgjQvLXWGY6id QXWJEnoBlkfimGkx7e61HsuHpiinhS6rduY5AHumGuvOXNyi59ERXaxzoDDluRLTBI/ddIGxXGNpVBnAuHDO7oJieV9 iifRqPaQ4zAaGu9Abx6k 6Iw1 7OqcgnKOgd5jewAv4epQz6RZAe0RGog af6 ya4enTyhrmkAAxtNwCDfoY9dl1Uw4LCMukHKCAIH4c/osWZU/yC4QScty6dS21gL23191LxE5CABsb7Xnldp6rms51OY1IIGUSRbQEz8bclDWd3mVxfrY7OjRw6GAb7Kq9lPbsCbiXOdkbJyZY/izEg5iRtKKo0gCZAs4EX82 a3X6IjDGm2Cbgl1yJMPFwQbxZuvNRupxdoiG6NBIM3k7EXK0RtPQxGKZDcpBL7uB8vIydiPqFHXwOXM9rvMcwE21BlvzE7yhsBhi4AzDfEQYtFtXHSSTHqjMXSzCxy5YBEEG1ovsRKw9dApVHozCtApgBsHL GLTcieSTdraobSY4HxNc025ZnAR11THDY4AFriWyCBAJNpEkRbT00SjtHi2uoAkEAOkiLxnaQ8H1ustFwi/NOiXE1szbsJIFzMWiZ6iZ9lHRfLp3HIk7W Shc5xAzG5iOQEyIO4UmGIu4XkXtb2WmHS0XTsVjbPpk7Zh8LFGcarQCq5wx RwfaxmRcEEwdNEy49WsUKS2P8AEn5Qr8FVx OhyE/2gUBVfmrAdU4/2alJx2dGNLs8kqFcLp64lZBm1YXDJSaOkpPwzDGpVawbn5BPuOCLcrLEmaRZ w9eS1vM/wBVdMfi4a92ttALnQQBuYm686/Zs4Oc9zphmQW/idc9LNPurhxtz30gCTIJu0XLd55WsAn PH6bOVy3eSvwVh2Ic8GH5WGbBskmTIv7ouljMjXkve0DQwDAY2dRa kIQ4YNLRoRJAgiwNieqHrBrxcmRmLqbnGP4TA31KYYGSUv0PuF40igwuiXXMBxjO4ukujYHRFYUiHinodHSZAgCNbC2nRcYVoFNjZECmwQNrfhtygLugxxzC4GsZYtMTrcq0CdPoPwNcucSQRBh7iAGtAMAMJuTdNqmGGhAykeI3BgAa23OvQJbgXxkY SHlzpLbN5ety0jkjqjHggG49dbEm19ll9g33oyrXB2aQYAI8xBvYctPZKH/dF fMGvOjjmb4bggny777bps7wamB BxAlgA0k6ggRzuk2NxJaPwU3OFs12F3J1rG51UiXFEr6oeTvEaXA1jaBN91lOvALnQAMwyuMQep0INosTdK3Me/IxpLWuOUsZHmbL8wd EaOHRSMe572UT94GtBcYEHKR5bazzN91qjXhQZgntIzhjmyCSNGkmZIO rQoa7nHI0hzQZDi0TabW2Mx7rvGnJfy BxyvcXHzSJZuBt6KKnSILXl5L9SXCBAtYaDa6i/JX k54cc2twBL3CxnY9NR0hMcNRacjmh2bYtdE5QYEcv6KCriAYpmBBaYGpIOafSxRFF2ZwMGIylwgCNbbxpI6LLsp21sjGCkBuYxJjYgO8RkaOIIn0UmIqHKBrN5Bs6BG ki8Ik3aWEwSPM3S4IEz9UDWYymwCIZcAyZBJBAHK6y9g5WxcMRA8NztJHlmS4gbC9/glXHs76LiPLlJFvFHXkLKXCVh3s5buB8oO8GATsdfgpeMMHdF2 V2h2IO60 hhfTJCugwua0sMuy3kwAOQP5LsVnMHmjp6bLXZt80mk6AtbGsk7/3yXVbBeI6xeB8Vmzd7ok4Tj3HMDpYi2oPMf3qrLxKvmpgzNvpZVuth4ylnhHhnn4plNatT7stBJDbCdYhZmvYzxmvN17K3h2ziAriqjgD/AMQFdswScuzpM8EqFRLt5WqbCSANTZDZRauxOD89Y7CG/moePPklWTA4bucO1nST6qr8X1KB5XIKo0i2fsywpFCo/d9QAdWtAaT8CXfEK08Yq EAGC4FxzCHWNrbk5Y/zFL GUfs9ChSiCGNLuWdwL3H3cVLxCu3ui4GSWid/Vs6z5iuzjVQSODmkpZHIX43CFzWuMWnU3FvmNUurwWS1rORl0l0g6QEGccSLkxsJMwNBPuhaTj3lMTILwOtyJU8rKhBtbLxh8MXBsuyhoAuPxWhNcPhWiBEiHa3cRvfrKHwTS9sPAjQRqfCRPTRHNb4SfW5v8gtNgAOjU 88LgLhjWunkSJB1HiOmsI1jbgZjmPIDUMymfYlQYnDUmvzljXFxBLtwWixb 7EKTFYnKDAMjMBEQYGYGN7QD/ADKE7eiPiDs4FNrmHKQXOdrIvoI6folOOwpc17fCQRaRAaYOYzsLAx19sqteagjQSQ7qeea/OfhyRT67dCPMNfwxprPX5q/0a6ehU2k zXGmHFuVrgXSAQTE6kgEb6FOsE1pa2C4wHOBEZCZhoEDaZjaENDswHNobMzBYJ35/FFS0OIDoIl2QgAAQCIgbm511Uk7Km/IEx2Ee8ufF4aCSJnKbQRzn5IptGScwDYm0ztc/EyFFSxZOWo94ME WMpGkuHISL81NWxgfY0wSRGYRl8L/LfYi5IU2U0 gdhbmBi4cPMOV4000ReBqgFwMNdLgJ/ESZzOGw/JAMo53SHZgR1A18pAPL8kXLSSwgCL Hyk7W1OijJroKzQCBf8Qg6NjXqCQULRcHg AtzMBvEGOnx1KEquAJlwILfwui8ZbRYbW6Lhr6gvnDoYQZdsTIIjU7KqI0qA6zgXtIMgBzNLEjkBpb4clDxN4MM3ykO5CLQV3iKUkZ3eSHASecAe3zWcUe3uzJkgXI JgqPo3STRX zrXBlzABIEQSTz6WVhfUJIc0wbtvcgEQbfCVX EYhv2awGd0mbyQI305qak91R2RkuIAPIxrM yynpBZW2/Q1dSzERcWEkkNkSQI9fqjMQD3ZcYlxMgaAhB0aeWJMtAMN5SQYIUjsXna5p2gjrqCPksz6N4J1NFcNfJVnqrB/tgc1WOJDxKDMeaRk9nY7KkSrD2M4d3lbMdG/VaWIU3UWSPZeOIdFWW4PvK9Nn7zxPoDJ QKxYg4dySNZpVBtF5xFUkFxIgHT019bfVJKrwB3d8pkkbt1AI3i8x0WLF3PR59bEFRmVxY 8wAZ8Ita/KYXFUZKtOHh3iHlvBCxYhvQxFF 4DXBZrGwcfQAW2sJHqmzMXlg3jRri61hJLzztH9lYsRBVrYsq8RMQ2GiTMiQZkwCTa1/iue 2zFxa4zMWa5uoPrJWLFoqSoxtfWXSTe5k8zA3uNVqnjJkAWmxLbyAAQb9PiVixQpqlZzQccsxlcLGfLe5cQOa1hcaS0QwnLYOm3I5ZWLFfovtN/oYNY/IXim0giMk3Ii7vlogKrIIAnSSDMgRYTray0sWYvYOErs00jK0B3QWIHLQ35rpzhmy Z1nZhoNBmMbEbLFi2FUe2aFPWxbNvCPCQDIdzBkKAuGr5JiS4HcaQB8SsWLNlXZFiWCHAentzmeSWcSJFExcQXE6bRcc7QsWLDembT0KuDNmk1vmk2bOlryrhwbC922YAj4nS/99FixRLSL5HdAWMrONmakkz6n/wAKClhHSHC55b31Wliy1ZmxbxKje qByLFiRn2dyDuKZ//Z


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 2, 2018)

I can't even imagine being in a crowd like that and trying to eat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I can't even imagine being in a crowd like that and trying to eat.



Maybe a quiet picnic lunch at Balmoral. 

Notice the cocktail on the porch rail!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2018)

Church Picnic


----------



## treeguy64 (Jun 3, 2018)

_Radish Rose said:

"Okay, now I want a picnic of KFC, 

potato salad with red onion, celery, Hellman's and India relish, 

salad with lettuce, tomatoes, arugula, chilled green peas, beets, sliced radishes, red onion and red pepper in a garlic-bleu cheese dressing.

a half ear of corn

a brownie

water and dry white wine._

_I can almost taste it all."_

Hold the KFC, and I'm with you, my dear RR!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2018)

Picnic Army Knife




Folding Portable Stainless Steel Army Green Camping Picnic Cutlery Knife Fork Bottle Opener Spoon Flatware Tableware Travel Kit


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2018)

The Great Pig-Out!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2018)

to picnic or not to picnic?

A civilized picnic!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)

vintage 1940s father picnic with baby


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 22, 2018)

The Marx Brothers' Picnic in a Barn


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Jun 24, 2018)

[h=2]Never Plan A Picnic[/h]
Many years ago in a really remote part of Scotland, a large group of friends were on a camping holiday. 
I had the idea of us all going for a hike, then
 stopping at a beautiful spot for a picnic which we did. 
The day was going superbly, silly games, swimming in the Loch, drinking beer and eating lots of goodies........but.........
with all the goodies and beer, my innards wanted to discharge what was in......out.....so, I wandered off on my own, 
found a quiet, secluded spot and dropped my trousers to empty my poo chamber. 
At that precise moment a huge passing wasp took a fancy to one of my well rounded cheeks and with the speed of an 'Exocet Missile' rammed it's spikey sting deep into bum. 
Well......I tell you, I danced around that little glade for  ten minutes or so, spitting on my hand then rubbing the target area which began to swell up. 
I can only conclude, that the wasp wasn't to keen on the smell I'd produced and gave me the 'de-luxe' sting.....

Anyway, I spent the rest of the week sitting on just my right cheek......I hate wasps.....ha ha ha.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## IKE (Jun 29, 2018)

Yogi & Boo-Boo.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>



Oh yummmm, MORE cake!!!
Count me in. 
I’m going to the picnic! :smug1:


----------



## Keesha (Jul 3, 2018)

IKE said:


> Yogi & Boo-Boo.
> 
> View attachment 53545


Ohhh boo boo. The pic- ca- nic bas-ket! 
Sooo cute:grin:
Boo boo!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2018)

April 23, 1900


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2018)

Plaid for girls stripes for boys?


----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2018)

I  just   love  that picture  of the little  piggy   eating the  ice cream cone!   LOL


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2018)

Ranger eaten by ....*bears*???


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## maplebeez (Jul 24, 2018)

Elizabeth Enright is so right! I've had invitees, tell me they can't come to a picnic because their kids have sports practice, or are sick, they have vet appointments, hubby's getting wisdom teeth extracted, their car's being repaired or landscapers /painters/contractors are coming that day; who then post pics on social media showing they spent that day at the amusement park, the beach, kayaking or at a major league ballgame.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2018)

Gary Cooper and Audrey Hepburn share a picnic on the set of the film 'Love in the Afternoon, Paris, 1956


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2018)

The Purr-fect Picnic!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Ferocious (Aug 5, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


>



"Darling, I know you have your heart set on a 'moo....ve', but we'll not get all this lot into 'Elsie' ":hatlaugh1:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 11, 2018)

A Historical Sherlock Holmes


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 22, 2018)

Be spontaneous!nthego:


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 25, 2018)

Labor Day Picnics in Days Gone By!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 26, 2018)

A Pokémon Go Picnic


----------



## dkay (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 26, 2018)

Ragged School picnic 1906.

Ragged schools were intended for society's most destitute children.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2018)

This is wonderful... I love caricature art! I just found it on Amazon, you can peek inside for a few pages.


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2019)

Some locals gather for a picnic in Vienna, Virginia, July 4th, 1921.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2019)

An African American family celebrates the Fourth of July, c. 1925.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2019)

The Seductive Nostalgia of the Picnic

Once seen as an escape from the city, a meal among the trees and meadows is now a journey to the past.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2019)

A look back at a different world: Remembering the Fourth of July Picnic, 1965


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)

Thanksgiving Picnic


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2019)

*"The Ancient Paths" *


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Butterfly (Jun 5, 2020)

I've never been a big fan of picnics.  They just seem like a lot more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Okay, now I want a picnic of KFC,
> 
> potato salad with red onion, celery, Hellman's and India relish,
> 
> ...


I want a whole ear of corn, Radish Rose or I am not coming.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2020)

Here's a replay of an Aunt Bea post......


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 5, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> I want a whole ear of corn, Radish Rose or I am not coming.


There's a big ear of corn with your name on it Lewkat! A many as you want.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2021)

A few postcards from Alfred Mainzer Company.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

Boy, does this thread ever bring back warm memories for me!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

Service here sure stinks!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

All mine!


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

After a good case of chiggers when I was younger I won't get near grass to have no picnic. LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 13, 2021)

​*“Picnic trailer built to Prince Philip’s specification in 1967. The trailer was used up until 1994 for shoot lunches and picnics at Sandringham and Balmoral. ”*​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Pappy (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 23, 2021)

_“Back in the day, when they held these lunch box socials, the girls would decorate and fill boxes with lunch for two to raffle off, and the boys would bid on the boxes hoping to have a chance to have lunch with someone they were sweet on,”_ McDonald explained.


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2021)

1967 Picnic at the Circle G Ranch.


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SetWave (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*So cute  *


----------



## SetWave (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 166594


Is she supposed to be a horse? lol


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Is she supposed to be a horse? lol


I think so, then again she might just be weird


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2021)

People Picnicking in ‘Parc du Champ de Mars’ Under the Eiffel Tower


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2021)

_Happy Labor Day!_


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## caroln (Sep 5, 2021)

I found this picture in my grandmother's album.  I guess there was a "royal picnic" for Prince Gustaf Adolf and his wife Princess Sibylla of Sweden.  Would those men behind them possibly be body guards?


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 5, 2021)

A hot weekend around here,  so  my daughter's family packed up their new camper on Friday.  They  headed for a long holiday camping trip  to a popular camping/entertainment park  in Texas.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> A hot weekend around here,  so  my daughter's family packed up their new camper on Friday.  They  headed for a long holiday camping trip  to a popular camping/entertainment park  in Texas.


Or maybe Glamping?


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 19, 2022)

A.T. Smith’s  Picnic Fiasco “Slicing the Wasps” (1919)




"The humor of Smith’s picnic fiasco “Slicing the Wasps” is obvious. The legend reads: “Suitable for both sexes, young and old. Fascinating, amusing, skillful exciting, and with that element of danger.” It’s also an allusion to John Leech’s Punch cartoon “The Awful Appearance of Wasps” posted elsewhere on _PicnicWit_."
*Featured Image*: A.T. Smith. “A New Garden Game: Slicing the Wast.” _Punch, or the New Charivari_. London: September 6, 1911.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2022)

_The corregated hood 2CV club_


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 21, 2022)

While I enjoy looking at all these photos, I am not a fan of any al fresco dining at all.  I do not appreciate sharing my meal with insects or uninvited animals.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Homeschoolie (Mar 22, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> While I enjoy looking at all these photos, I am not a fan of any al fresco dining at all.  I do not appreciate sharing my meal with insects or uninvited animals.


Me tooo. But for me it is dust, dirt and pollen. I never did acquire a taste for these and don't care for chewing grit!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Lavinia (Mar 22, 2022)

Not advisable to have a picnic in a farmer's field....cows are very curious creatures!!


----------



## debodun (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 23, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> Not advisable to have a picnic in a farmer's field....cows are very curious creatures!!



LEYENDECKER Interrupted Picnic Poster, Vintage Art Print


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2022)

It's time for a June Picnic!


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 1, 2022)

"Are you gonna eat that?"


----------



## Blessed (Jul 1, 2022)

If only they were that polite.  They are scary dive bombing beasts.  I love them but  they should know by now that people are going to feed them.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2022)

_Ah, 4th of July Memories!  (2010)_





"One of the great things about our national holiday is the opportunity to enjoy a picnic meal and play games in the great outdoors. Something about that fresh air combined with the smell of good food – you just can’t beat it. Our family is no different – we love it!"

"And where do you think we went yesterday – some lame state park or other place like that? No way!"

"We went right down to our local 7-Eleven and set up our picnic right there in the parking lot! It was so convenient, and the great thing is you can pack extremely light – almost everything you could need is right there in the store. You have to be careful when sending your kids in to buy things, though – or they’re likely to come out with extra stuff (read: candy) everytime!"
(READ MORE)


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 4, 2022)

Oops!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 22, 2022)

A day at the races, Derby Day picnic horse racing at Epsom Downs, Surrey, 1970.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)

"Appearing unburdened and more relaxed than ever as they soak up the stunning, heather-strewn scenery - the image could not be a better demonstration of just how happy the Royals have always been in the Highlands."





_Prince Philip with the Queen, Princess Anne, Prince Charles and the newborn Prince Andrew at Balmoral in 1960 - World History Archive / Alamy Stock Photo_


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 4, 2022)

Labor Day Picnic Tips – 2018


----------



## Been There (Sep 6, 2022)

I was at a picnic yesterday. A friend of mine tried to fix me up with his divorced sister. I met her for the first time yesterday, so it's way to soon to form an opinion, but she seems very nice, kind, educated and intelligent, thinks very well on her feet and wasn't just wanting to talk about herself. She has two grown children, the youngest just graduated college this past May. Usually, I don't ask this question on the first date, but because she was the type of person she was, I wanted to know, so I asked her what happened between her and her husband that hey divorced, but I gave her the option of not having to answer. According to her, the marriage was fine for the first 10-11 years and then he started being an abuser in many ways and one day she had just finally had enough. They were having a discussion about whatever and she said he walked up to her and shoved her into a closet door that broke 2 of her ribs. She said that was the day she decided to leave. She told me he only asked her once to stay and he would get help, but after that he just let the divorce go through and they are still friends for the sake of the kids. 

I asked her for a date for next weekend, but she already had plans, so I told her I would give her a call in a few weeks after I get back in town. I am leaving here next week for a few weeks.


----------



## ohioboy (Sep 6, 2022)

Picnic in the Rain by Climax. Cleveland's Sonny Geraci on lead vocal.


----------

